# Quadro mortise and tenon joint



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

just tried Quadro mortise and tenon cut on hybrid pantorouter which turn out very nice.it took me less than one minute for setting and and another 2 minutes to rout mortise and tenon.soon i will upload demo youtube video


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

here is the video of demo.please have a look http://youtu.be/R2PCW0RG4p0


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Video is marked Private.


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

*sorry for incovinience*



BKBuilds said:


> Video is marked Private.


sorry for inconvinience.i have fixed the problem and now it's on my channel.please have alook again here


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

that is a very clever machine. is that your design? did you build it?


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

*edge banding trimming*



TimPa said:


> that is a very clever machine. is that your design? did you build it?


original design is by Matthias wandel.i just did some changes and made it out from steel and aluminium.
here is another use of pantorouter


----------

